# John 11:35



## Brian Withnell (Feb 7, 2009)

Why now I do not know. The memory of loss is more poignant at one time than another. Perhaps because this is about the time of our last vacation, before health became so poor as to prevent travel. Perhaps it is some other reason pain is remembered.
What I know is that your son Jesus wept. Amidst the cacophony of those that say we should rejoice when someone leaves this age, there is your stark statement “Jesus wept.” Our high priest knows our sorrow and sadness. He knows the pain of loss. He knows the pain we feel is not imagined, frivolous or sinful.
I praise you God that Jesus wept when his friend died … that he demonstrated that it is righteous to weep (for everything he did is righteous). Forgive me for thinking others should not weep at loss. Weeping lasts only a moment … for that is all we have in this age is but a moment. We are here, and then swept away like the grass. Help me to listen when they weep, and remember my own loss. And that weeping is what Jesus did.
Lord, give us a sense of time, so we know our days are numbered, and that we can live them with joy, but remember that in all we do we will stand before you. While the salvation kept in heaven can never perish, spoil or fade, the blessing that are “of this age” surely perish. Thank you for all the years of joy in this age that you have blessed.
When this age is over, you have promised there will be no more sorrow or sadness, you will dry every tear. While those that have gone before await the resurrection of their bodies, we who are here will miss them … but we know they have a greater husband than we could ever be. Their joy is not even yet complete, though more full than what can be experienced in flesh not raised.
Thank you for the abundance of blessing that you provide. More than I could ask or think.


----------

